

WebVR Disrupts: Have walled gardens met their match? - maxdunn1
https://medium.com/@maxdunn/webvr-disrupts-4fe6e63bab26

======
tree_of_item
No, and if you were awake long enough to hear about the HoloLens you'd know
that.

